# egg whites



## mzack (May 25, 2011)

I wonder if somebody could tell me what you do with egg whites? do you cook them, blend them in  drinks ? thanks


----------



## rennybig (May 25, 2011)

mzack said:


> I wonder if somebody could tell me what you do with egg whites? do you cook them, blend them in  drinks ? thanks



you can mix them with cheese, pepper,  Tabasco  or with some macheral .I find that protein is digested better when cooked IMO


----------



## freddie (May 26, 2011)

I put them in  the microwave. I find that it cooks easier. And then I eat them with toast , some sliced ham or chicken..


----------



## rmx08 (May 26, 2011)

the simple mod is to put in the microwave for few mins and add some ketchup and that's it


----------



## kevin (Jun 2, 2011)

mzack said:


> I wonder if somebody could tell me what you do with egg whites? do you cook them, blend them in  drinks ? thanks



how do you split a white from the yolk?


----------



## batesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

mzack said:


> I wonder if somebody could tell me what you do with egg whites? do you cook them, blend them in  drinks ? thanks



no matter how I prepare them, I love them. They are an excellent source of protein regardless of goals.


----------

